# What's the deal with Fuji's D-6 carbon?



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

I cannot find anything online about it. It's my understanding that c4 is their entry level and c15 is their top of the line but I have no idea what d6 is or if it's any good.

I bought the Gran Fondo 2.0 and love the bike so I guess it doesn't matter... just curious.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Alias530 said:


> I cannot find anything online about it. It's my understanding that c4 is their entry level and c15 is their top of the line but I have no idea what d6 is or if it's any good.
> 
> I bought the Gran Fondo 2.0 and love the bike so I guess it doesn't matter... just curious.


Hey there Alias!

Perhaps these two links will help below:

www.croomcycles.com/content/fuji-technical-information

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/fuji/fuji-carbon-team-bikes-c7-vs-c4-144246.html


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

Zeet said:


> Hey there Alias!
> 
> Perhaps these two links will help below:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response but it looks like it only talks about the "C" carbon, not the "D" carbon


----------

